# 2015 Murano Block Heater Cable



## cgklloyd (Jan 17, 2016)

Have a new 2015 murano. Discovered that the cable is hidden in the front bumper. any mounting suggestions so I can put the cap back on when I drive?


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Mine was just tucked down behind the passenger headlight area, I just put it back there after unplugging.


----------

